# Bhyve Guest Additions



## JavaScriptDude (Jun 3, 2020)

I am a Bhyve n00b and wanted to know of there is an equivalent of virtualbox guest additions or vmware tools for bhyve at this time?


----------



## jmos (Jun 3, 2020)

Luckily no  And I don't expect it to appear.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 3, 2020)

Bhyve can offer some "virtio" devices. Drivers for these are included with many operating systems. For a Windows guest, you can download virtio drivers from Redhat, IIRC.


----------

